# This one is for fun



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh hell, I guess they are all just for fun for me.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/?action=view&current=00056.mp4


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Don how many dogs do you have? Are you or will you be on Animal Hoarders :mrgreen:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug, been turned in a time ot two by distant neighbors. Seems me showing up on their doorstep stopped the urge to call AC and call me instead if the dogs were making too much noise when I was gone. We all get along rather peaceably now. As far as animal hoarders, there are less dogs here now than there has been in 25 years just so I can keep new ones from the German outcross to test you know. Just see no point in testing for rag drive. :grin: Rag drive will never tell me if a dog will go toe to toe wilth a bear or a 300 lb hog......even though it is apparently indicative if a dog will do sport work....with a couple of hundred repetitions of the same scenario of course. And Chris was saying I have no tact....in a round about, way of course. :wink:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Don arent your german outcrosses more likely to chase a rag?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Will, chasing a rag has nothing to do with the German dog. Any pup I have ever seen will chase a rag. I have a video camera thanks to this board and you will see all pups chase a rag. Pups like to play. Doesn't tell me the dog will fight a bear or a boar...just tells me they like to play. Maybe it is just the different perspective from real life and playing games.... just don't know what significance a rag has these days. Obviously means a lot to Ariel so it must be something. That something really escapes me though.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Will, chasing a rag has nothing to do with the German dog. Any pup I have ever seen will chase a rag. I have a video camera thanks to this board and you will see all pups chase a rag. Pups like to play. Doesn't tell me the dog will fight a bear or a boar...just tells me they like to play. Maybe it is just the different perspective from real life and playing games.... just don't know what significance a rag has these days. Obviously means a lot to Ariel so it must be something. That something really escapes me though.


Wouldn't escape you Don if you actually read anything I posted with an open mind. I've explained the significance many times. You're just ignorant and stubborn and don't really care to understand.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

But aren't those your half rag chasin germans in the video...finally had to add some sport blood to get them to chase anything...just askin'


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

do you have these debates with Griffin's breeder? I thought he was your buddy? I know he uses a rag to test prey drive...I am sure you are high on your new crosses and sure you will breed Griffin back into your lines again. So why dont you just cut it out and admit that you will be promoting the rag drive from now on out. I am surprised you havent gotten the copper pipes out yet? but I know a couple more generations and booom...the copper pipe videos will be out.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Will, chasing a rag has nothing to do with the German dog. Any pup I have ever seen will chase a rag. I have a video camera thanks to this board and you will see all pups chase a rag. Pups like to play. Doesn't tell me the dog will fight a bear or a boar...just tells me they like to play. Maybe it is just the different perspective from real life and playing games.... just don't know what significance a rag has these days. Obviously means a lot to Ariel so it must be something. That something really escapes me though.


 
Now that I can get down with. That's what it tells us...the dogs will play with a rag. Now I beg to differ that all dogs will play with a rag. especially if you change the variables.

Pull out the video camera again Don...go some where the pups have never been, take the line off that rag, give the rag to someone the pups don't know, ...take a video of that. That will tell you something about the pups.

And your right, There is a long song between a pup playing on a rag, on a line, with someone they know. To standing in front of a man whom is going to engage in conflict with the dog. 

Your also right about it not telling you much how dog will engage an animal. I do not see how the rag game has it's place with work like hunting.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So Don, if this forum is full of people who think a way you think is stupid, and they are breeding dogs for traits which you think are not needed for a dog to bite for real, actively, why do you bother comming here? Surely there are Bear Hunting forums that would more suit your ideas? 
I know that this forum has a hunting section, but I havent ever seen any of your dogs taking down these 200lb bears you talk of. Think I once saw a dog siting next to a dead bear and you with a gun. 
I would really like to see how tough these dogs of yours are on fur. I would be really disappointed if all they did was run around the bear barking until you arrive and shoot them dead with your gun.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I would really like to see how tough these dogs of yours are on fur. I would be really disappointed if all they did was run around the bear barking until you arrive and shoot them dead with your gun.


Don has already stated his dogs are NOT catch type dogs...


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Don has already stated his dogs are NOT catch type dogs...


 
Don't get Don going Joby. Next Thing you know We will be seeing a video of Don throwing his dogs into the Lion pen to prove to us his dogs can do the work.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

james downey said:


> don't get don going joby. Next thing you know we will be seeing a video of don throwing his dogs into the lion pen to prove to us his dogs can do the work.


lmfao!!!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doug, been turned in a time ot two by distant neighbors. Seems me showing up on their doorstep stopped the urge to call AC and call me instead if the dogs were making too much noise when I was gone. We all get along rather peaceably now. As far as animal hoarders, there are less dogs here now than there has been in 25 years just so I can keep new ones from the German outcross to test you know. Just see no point in testing for rag drive. :grin:* Rag drive will never tell me if a dog will go toe to toe wilth a bear or a 300 lb hog*......even though it is apparently indicative if a dog will do sport work....with a couple of hundred repetitions of the same scenario of course. And Chris was saying I have no tact....in a round about, way of course. :wink:


Hi Don,

I would like to see one of your dogs go toe to toe with a 300lb hog I will even settle for a 200lber! With 10+ generations of selective breeding for hunt/take down dogs there must be 1 video of them showing them do the job you breed for?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I would like to see one of your dogs go toe to toe with a 300lb hog I will even settle for a 200lber! With 10+ generations of selective breeding for hunt/take down dogs there must be 1 video of them showing them do the job you breed for?


Doug. The dogs do not take down the boars..they locate them...and "bay" (I think that is the term, not 100% sure on this) them from what I understand...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I went out to eat last night there were a few 200 and maybe even one 300 pound hogs grazing at the bar. I wouldn’t think it to even be fair to send a dog on them. They’d eat it


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> But aren't those your half rag chasin germans in the video...finally had to add some sport blood to get them to chase anything...just askin'


Believe me Will, your going to see my uncrossed pups also. I got a camcorder and I am going to use it. LOL I can't hardly clean the yards with my other puols because they are all hanging on my pantlegs the whole time I am in the yard. You will get to see all that. One of these pups kept leaving the rag and attacking my pants yesterday.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There is pictures of my dogs catching on my site. Doubtfull your going to see them on video because just don't have time for pictures when the dogs are getting tossed around. It isn't the same as videoing playing tug games in the house or on the field where the dogs always have to win.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Wouldn't escape you Don if you actually read anything I posted with an open mind. I've explained the significance many times. You're just ignorant and stubborn and don't really care to understand.


Ariel, at best I may glance at a post or two you put up. I knoiw you think you have something to offer me as do many others here. If I felt the same way, seriously, I would read your posts. You will have to do your grand standing for others that have watched the same vids, read the same books, and attended the same seminars. That way you will all be on the same page darlin....no pun intended. There is always more to learn from being with the dogs than there is listening to what others think they know because they read it, heard it, or watched it. I am not faulting that entirely because those are the only methods most people today have available to them. Better than nothing.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ariel, at best I may glance at a post or two you put up. I knoiw you think you have something to offer me as do many others here. If I felt the same way, seriously, I would read your posts. You will have to do your grand standing for others that have watched the same vids, read the same books, and attended the same seminars. That way you will all be on the same page darlin....no pun intended. There is always more to learn from being with the dogs than there is listening to what others think they know because they read it, heard it, or watched it. I am not faulting that entirely because those are the only methods most people today have available to them. Better than nothing.


And that is why you will always remain ignorant, Don. You believe you can sit in your yard and watch your dogs and learn everything there is to know about dog behavior. Clearly, you didn't even know your own dogs well enough to know they were going to run. And then you come on here and run your mouth about things you have no experience doing and expect people will value your input?

It's clear you have no experience and most of what you post is personal insults and demeaning comments meant to redirect the focus from your ineptitude to what you feel other people lack rather. You're not fooling anyone. You read the posts that validate you and then pretend everything else doesn't exist. You promote yourself and your views and refuse to learn anything that might contradict your beliefs. You have one tool in your tool box. The rest of us strive to be better each day, so we listen to what others have to say, read books, train dogs and step outside of our safe little worlds to explore new things. You're just a scared old man showing his teeth so everyone else will stay away.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> There is pictures of my dogs catching on my site. Doubtfull your going to see them on video because just don't have time for pictures when the dogs are getting tossed around. It isn't the same as videoing playing tug games in the house or on the field where the dogs always have to win.


 Maybe Dave and Ariel can go up there and video a hunting trip with your dogs no?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Maybe Dave and Ariel can go up there and video a hunting trip with your dogs no?


Chris, I tried to arrange something along those lines when they went out there. If I recall correctly Don wanted no part of it. Seemed like a reasonable request to me at the time.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

you know don loves this, all it is, is more marketing for his dogs. Now he is crossing with sport dogs...soon he will be importing dogs from von erikson and promoting his dogs for sport work. He loves the banter because it keeps him relevant. His forum is slow so now he can come here and try to drum up some business.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I am pretty sure Don told me he does not hunt much anymore, not sure how much these dogs actually get tested in the real situations


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

the word on the net is that Don has not hunted since the advent of the digital video camera..and I am not making this up....


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> the word on the net is that Don has not hunted since the advent of the digital video camera..and I am not making this up....


You mean in the digital world..

http://www.myhuntinggames.com/wild-boar-hunting.html


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That was fun. I killed me lots o' boars.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> you know don loves this, all it is, is more marketing for his dogs. Now he is crossing with sport dogs...soon he will be importing dogs from von erikson and promoting his dogs for sport work. He loves the banter because it keeps him relevant. His forum is slow so now he can come here and try to drum up some business.


 
Good!!! I would love it if I should up on trial day and half the dogs in the field were a Seed dog. Just by showing up I have beat half the pack already.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> There is pictures of my dogs catching on my site. Doubtfull your going to see them on video because just don't have time for pictures when the dogs are getting tossed around. It isn't the same as videoing playing tug games in the house or on the field where the dogs always have to win.


 
I am just saying it can be done, and with what seems very little effort.

Enoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnT73fNEsyk&feature=related


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Doug. The dogs do not take down the boars..they locate them...and "bay" (I think that is the term, not 100% sure on this) them from what I understand...


They don't bay. According to Don, during one of our last exchanges, "it's more of a running fight". As a matter of fact he told me that's how he knew I was full of it because there is no such thing as a bay dog for pigs. That's the exact moment I decided the man Haas absolutely no credibility when it comes to dogs, hunting or otherwise.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> They don't bay. According to Don, during one of our last exchanges, "it's more of a running fight". As a matter of fact he told me that's how he knew I was full of it because there is no such thing as a bay dog for pigs. That's the exact moment I decided the man Haas absolutely no credibility when it comes to dogs, hunting or otherwise.


Better go back and reread what I actually said Charles. I believe that was the thread where you had to put up a picture of two hogs in a bay pen to try and make your point.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Charles Guyer said:


> They don't bay. According to Don, during one of our last exchanges, "it's more of a running fight". As a matter of fact he told me that's how he knew I was full of it because there is no such thing as a bay dog for pigs. That's the exact moment I decided the man Haas absolutely no credibility when it comes to dogs, hunting or otherwise.


Really...DON SAID THAT??????????????? REALLY?????? I cant believe that

everyone I have seen online that hunts pigs with multiple dogs, and the one guy I know, uses baydogs...to corner the pig. then either uses a gun...or catchdogs and a knife...or a combination of of those...There are guys that use solely CATCH dogs as well...but never heard of guys using non catch dogs and non bay dogs....that is not jibing with everything else I see...

If the dog is NOT a catchdog, and not a baydog, then what is the function?

This is a good video that shows the jobs of the bay dogs and the catch dogs..not giving opinion on the catchdogs performance, am not qualified...but those bay dogs sure did their job..BAYING PIGS...

Graphic video but not really too graphic or offensive in my opinion...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTuvbntvbDo

so DON, are your dogs Bay Dogs or Catch Dogs? or niether?


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Better go back and reread what I actually said Charles. I believe that was the thread where you had to put up a picture of two hogs in a bay pen to try and make your point.


Yup, my point was that some dogs bay pigs. Just reread it as a matter fact. Hasn't changed. I'll let you link to the thread to prove me wrong.


----------

